# Mexico beach help me



## replicaracks (Jul 28, 2012)

I will be in Mexico beach for a couple weeks starting sept 3.. I have a keywest bayreef 196, I've never fished this area at all. Can someone give me some details on where to begin? Where and how to catch bait ,and where and how to hook into some fish? any info you can give me would be very helpful. Thank you Ben


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Two starting points....get a chart of the area....secondly go to the MExico Beach Artificial Reef Association website...I believe it is mbara.org....lots of great fishing there and hundreds of spots! Good Luck!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WAHOOU39 said:


> ....secondly go to the MExico Beach Artificial Reef Association website...I believe it is mbara.org....lots of great fishing there and hundreds of spots! Good Luck!


THIS!!! ^^^^^ :thumbsup:

I've been fishing the area for years. No other resource needed.


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

As for inshore, try trout grubs in and around potholes, south of Black's Island. Also, Intercoastal Canal about a mile north of US98. Don't forget Crooked Island Sound(about 5 mi. west of MB Canal) for Ling, trout and Spanish Mac. Scallops will be closed.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Try bouy lines for your bait. And yes do check mbara. It has a lot of useful information.


----------

